# WinTivoDecode



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Thought this deserved a thread of its own.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4905421&&#post4905421


Bluesfan77 said:


> I just came across this tonight...
> 
> http://www.binarymethod.com/index.php?wiki=WinTivoDecoder
> 
> Just tried it out and seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

Site no worky.

EDIT: Perhaps the load of all three of us clicking the link this morning crashed it? 

EDIT2: Back up!


----------



## Bluesfan77 (Nov 17, 2006)

Coralized link to save this guys bandwith cost. 

http://www.binarymethod.com.nyud.net:8090/index.php?wiki=WinTivoDecoder


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

Link no longer works... Any ideas?


----------



## BoosterGold (Aug 17, 2006)

If that site is still down, there is another Windows GUI front end for TiVo Decoder that you might want to try. I wrote it in Visual Basic .NET 2005 (so it needs the .NET Framework 2.0 installed on your computer).

You can get it from my site:

http://www.gmonweb.com/portal/CodingFun/Downloads/tabid/54/Default.aspx

Thanks in advance for trying it out!


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

BoosterGold,

Like it! Ability to select more than one file at a time is a huge feature (for me). Add drag-and-drop and auto updates (for the GUI as well as TiVoDecode) and we have a winner!

Nice job.


----------



## BoosterGold (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the nice words. I'll try to add your suggestions. I think adding drag-and-drop should be fairly easy to add. I'll need to study up a bit on how to do auto-updates.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

xml-http socket, maybe?

Oh, one other thing I forgot to mention. An option to delete the original .tivo file woulld be nice -- something I really liked in DirectShowDump. Since I'm getting greedy now  an option to run a post-processing script on the resultant mpeg file would be cool (skip/cut commercials and re-encode for my PDA, for example). Thinking nothing more than batch file execution on the new filename.

Thoughts? Thanks again!


----------



## BoosterGold (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

I think those are great suggestions and I will try to incorporate them into the next version. An option to delete the original files should be fairly easy to implement and I have an idea of how to implement the option to run a post-processing script too.

I didn't know it was possible to run a script that could skip/cut commercials on the resultant mpeg file. I've seen these ad-zappers on commercial editing software but I was always reluctant to let it automatically cut commercials out because I didn't know how reliable they were.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Google for comskip and comclean... This combo works VERY well. PM me if you want, and I will send you my .bat files that perform the functions I described above.


----------



## BoosterGold (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have uploaded TiVo Decoder GUI v1.1.0.0 to my website. This version adds the following new features:

1. Drag and Drop support for selecting input TiVo files.
2. Option in the preference menu to delete original TiVo files
after it has been converted.
3. Option in the preference menu to run a post processing script
on the converted file.

The post processing script must be of the following form. It accepts one parameter that is the name of the output from the TiVo Decoder application. So, if the script is named post_process.bat, it must normally be run by entering it at the command prompt:

>post_process.bat video.mpeg

where video.mpeg was the output from TiVo Decoder.

I have not extensively tested the post processing script feature so I hope it works okay. If there are any problems please let me know and I will try to fix it.

I left the auto-update feature for something I will try to work on later on the next version.

You can get the latest version from here:

http://www.gmonweb.com/portal/CodingFun/Downloads/tabid/54/Default.aspx

Thanks for trying it out!


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks good. ToGo-ing a few files now to check it out. Thanks for getting this together so quickly!
Now all we need is you to partner with TiVoPlayList, and we can have 1-stop automated downloading and converting 

I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## BoosterGold (Aug 17, 2006)

Does it work okay with your scripts?


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

I just tried, and yes, it works a treat! Great addition, thanks!


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

I love this program - it's easy to use and fast. However, I've run into an issue, which is probably easily solved. The extracted mpeg files play fine on my Vista x64 Media Center computer, however, when I play them on my Linksys DMA 2100 the video is fine, but, I have no audio. Am I missing something somewhere?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

.tivo files from Tivo S3/HD units converted to .mpg normally contain a Dolby Digital audio track (aka AC3) with either stereo or 5.1 surround sound.

Does the audio device hooked up to your Linksys support decoding Dolby Digital? If not, there is probably a toggle somewhere in the Linksys device to decode the Dolby Digital in the Linksys and just send a stereo PCM signal out to the audio device.


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

My audio device does support AC3 - but - for "fun" I tried using VideoReDo to convert the tivo file to mpeg, and, the resulting file looks & sounds fine.


----------



## minidanas (Jul 23, 2008)

It claims to "help decode and split" .tivo files. Actually, it has nothing to do with splitting them! I was using directshowdump to convert videos to MPG, and was doing fine. Then I thought it would be cool to split large videos and only keep portions that I want. Now I have another program that, even after uninstalling, doesn't completely clean itself from my registry, and slows my computer down.

Some may say that the decoding does "help split", because it brings one step closer. Following that logic, it brings a lot of things one step closer, such as burning to DVD, remastering, brightening/filtering... whatever. Heck, it could "help improve your marriage"!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

minidanas said:


> It claims to "help decode and split" .tivo files. Actually, it has nothing to do with splitting them! I was using directshowdump to convert videos to MPG, and was doing fine. Then I thought it would be cool to split large videos and only keep portions that I want. Now I have another program that, even after uninstalling, doesn't completely clean itself from my registry, and slows my computer down.
> 
> Some may say that the decoding does "help split", because it brings one step closer. Following that logic, it brings a lot of things one step closer, such as burning to DVD, remastering, brightening/filtering... whatever. Heck, it could "help improve your marriage"!


You have high expectations of a 4-year old free program. You should demand your money back! 

Where does it claim it will "help decode and split" .tivo files? OK it looks like you got that from SoftPedia, proving you can't believe everything you see there. A primary source is the link found in post #5, which makes no such claim.

BTW, there are plenty of costly programs that will leave stuff in your registry when uninstalled -- you got that feature for free!


----------

